# resowner's 12in cube (updated pics 7/1!)



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi this will be my first nano tank! Finally got my tank today and i have been anxiously awaiting it to come.

heres the hardscape for it
w/ light









closer look at the mountain









so how do u like it?

For flora i was thinking of puting hc on the mountain and then i was going to have a plant all around the mountain but still i am undecided:icon_conf . Then i am going to have some red root floater on the top to make it look like it is raining and to help cycle it faster for fish. For fauna i am thinking of cdp's and maybe rcs.


----------



## alang (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha, I just bought that exact lamp from Home Depot today for my planned 12" cube. I was going to make my own, but the one you have looks really good. Where did you get it? 

My only thoughts on your setup is that if you plant HC on the mountain and plants around it, the plants might grow to hide the mountain itself. Keep that in mind when picking what goes in.

Good start.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

that my only problm i think i am either going to get something low or just get a stem plant and cut it low. the tank is from http://www.fishtankfactory.com and it cost me $61 and some change


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

maybe i can try Hottonia palustris but idk too much about its growth...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice tank and hardscape! Also, that looks to be the perfect blend of flourite and sms charcoal - it takes a skilled hand to mix it just right like that!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Nice tank and hardscape! Also, that looks to be the perfect blend of flourite and sms charcoal - it takes a skilled hand to mix it just right like that!


lol thanks for the sub and comment


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

How about: HC up front and on mountain. Downoi accents around rocks. Blyxa behind mountain. Rotala 'green' or Didiplis diandra as stem plant in back center. Would look rad...


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

can u draw what u are thinking of on my pic and post it here?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Very roughly, less uniform looking, and substituting HC for glosso, Downoi for H.verticala, and a better stem plant for HM:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok thanks for the visual


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice, I can't wait to see what it will look like with plants.

Nice job macclellan, do you teach a class in how to do that?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

me either! I would love to see it when it is done!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well hopefully i will buy some of the plants tommorow but it depends on how much money i have after i make the stand. But i think the stand is only going to cost $20 and that will leave me $30 to get plants and a filter


----------



## jahwork (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! Looks great. I would love to have that in my bedroom.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sure will. I am making the stand tommorow and will post it here if anyone wants to see the build


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Very roughly, less uniform looking, and substituting HC for glosso, Downoi for H.verticala, and a better stem plant for HM:


Wow very cool!

That looks like its going to be a nice Nano, I realy like your desk light.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

What does that light take for a bulb?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

a 27 watt bulb (9024B or FML27)


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

NeonShrimp said:


> Nice job macclellan, do you teach a class in how to do that?


Is that sarcasm? Why would you think I teach a class on that? Sorry if I misunderstood what you mean...it's just something I threw together real fast to crudely visualize what I had said above:

_HC up front and on mountain. Downoi accents around rocks. Blyxa behind mountain. Rotala 'green' or Didiplis diandra as stem plant in back center._


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

> Is that sarcasm? Why would you think I teach a class on that? Sorry if I misunderstood what you mean...


No sarcasm, I do like what you did and would like to know how to do it myself



> What does that light take for a bulb?


That's right 27 W CF light, I have this light myself and it works very well for meroud: It is a Hampton brand desk lamp, $20 at The Home Depot.


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

hehe it seems to be a compliment man! 

anyway keep up the good work. i never knew the nano cubes were so expensive.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

NeonShrimp said:


> I do like what you did and would like to know how to do it myself


I did it with *mistergreen*'s "Interactive Tank Designer"...it's a shame he never went farther with adding plants: http://www.2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

That is so cool! Thanks.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well the mountain survived when i put water in but macclellan never told me he had giant mts:eek5:

















lol the mountain kept having landslides after that because all of the mts started comming up from the dead:hihi:. Wasnt too bad though

heres the tank and stand. the stand isnt all the way finished need to make a door on it and stain it but thats for next week.









closer up on the tank









now i just need some plants to bad i used up all my money so i need to wait a little:icon_sad:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

o0 woah...how are they alive?!?!? I didn't say I had them because I didn't know I did! 

That substrate has been in a closed bag, outside in storage through the winter, without water, at least eight months. Now there is an evolutionary success story. Nuke them, for the love of god!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol they r everywhere, snails i guess r like cockaroachs never will kill them


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, thats incredible!!!!!!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

macclellan said:


> o0 woah...how are they alive?!?!? I didn't say I had them because I didn't know I did!
> 
> That substrate has been in a closed bag, outside in storage through the winter, without water, at least eight months. Now there is an evolutionary success story. Nuke them, for the love of god!


I've had them survive similar in an empty 55g with the substrate left in it. The tank sat outside my house in Ohio for at least 14 months and still had living MTS when it was set up and refilled...lol

Nice start resowner. roud:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

jinx© said:


> I've had them survive similar in an empty 55g with the substrate left in it. The tank sat outside my house in Ohio for at least 14 months and still had living MTS when it was set up and refilled...lol
> 
> Nice start resowner. roud:


thanks


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I boil all my substrate that comes out of one tank to put in another. That way I know NOTHING lives. I do this mostly to kill algae and secondly snails.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i dont really care too much for snails so i just leave them alone but once they get out of hand they will get smashed  i am almost thinking of getting a dwarf puffer but i dont think it will have enough room


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well the tank cleared up a lot last night so here it is









i am going to get some chores done around the house for some allowance so i am hoping to buy the plants and get them shipped by monday


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nice!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice, it will look great with a low carpet inbetween the stones.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha, ya i have washed gravel with scalding hot water and the mts still survived, they are so so very hardy lol


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well got $12 so i ordered some of CmLaracy's HC. Need to get some more money so i can get more plants. 

Macclellan - is this what u were thinking of?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I've got some HC and HM if your interested. not looking the greatest as it is in a tub of water under some flourescent lights in the basement. Drop me a PM if you want it I can send it out ASAP free of charge.

Craig


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Craigthor said:


> I've got some HC and HM if your interested. not looking the greatest as it is in a tub of water under some flourescent lights in the basement. Drop me a PM if you want it I can send it out ASAP free of charge.
> 
> Craig


:icon_eek: why didnt you tell me you had HC i just bought some


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

resowner92 said:


> Macclellan - is this what u were thinking of?


Yep, that's it exactly. Whatcha think?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

I was hoping it was because i love it!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok i just ordered all the plants! Hopefully i will get them all on wednesday so i can give u guys an update. Also if my params are ok i am going to get the CDP's next week!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ive read that CPDs are often uncomfortable and dont color up in small tanks, but ive never kept them so i cant say for sure.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i was kind of thinking of maybe doing some sort of co2 system for this tank any ideas of what i can do?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the best way to go is what you see here (in the second group of pics): http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/63480-cocoon-five.html
but its a little pricey for a small tank, and DIY works well in small tanks so my suggestion is to buy some yeast.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

DIY is no problem on that size tank. I know your short on funds and it costs next to nothing.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i agree that its cheap (and my point on affectiveness is above). a bottle, air line tubing, sugar, yeast, and a way to diffuse the CO2.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

do u think i should use a 1 liter or a 2 liter bottle for the co2? Found this while looking for ways to diffuse co2 and thought it was a pretty good source http://www.coloradoaquarium.org/pics/co2.html. I hope i am going to be able to sleep tonight because all of my plants and some shirmp r coming tommorow (shrimp r not going in this tank though). One thing i did notice is my mountain is starting to flatten out so i am going to need to fix it. Hopefully the Hc will grow fast so it can take care of that.

edit: tell me if u see any spelling mistakes i just caught a bunch:icon_redf


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a 1 gallon bottle, just adjust the amount of ingredients to the size of the bottle. 

I'm pretty lazy about stuff so I figure a 1 gallon will last a lot longer than a 1 or 2 liter bottle, so I have to change the contents less.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i just went with the 2 liter bottle since that was the biggest i had atm. So now thats up and running since this morning and i am seeing bubbles so its working! Still waiting for the mail man for the plants


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ill update u guys tommorow because my tank is cloudy from moving the sub around because the mountain started to flatten


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*I Lied!!!*

The water looked clear so heres the pics

Front









Right Side









Nice piece of Downoi









DIY DO2(closer to u) w/ DIY Bubble counter(farther back)









Man i need to fix that mountain though just looking at the past pics of it it really flattened at the top. HC hopefully i will get tommorow so i guess ill update again. Also today i am starting to dose excel. Still trying to decide if i want the CPD's or maybe some of the Sulawesi Shrimp if i can get the money(selling some shrimp soon and getting $30roud: )) idk what do you think?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

wow that looks better than i tought


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol did i make it sound bad when i kept saying the mountain is flattening?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

a little, lol, but the tank looks super!!! Cant wait til u get ur HC!!!!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

no i just wasn't sure about the tank and you made it look really good


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks!!!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

got the HC but im going to plant it in a couple hours. But i have a question should i move the tippy top of the mountain up more? or do you think its fine?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think its fine.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

its fine


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

3/8 done and its break time :thumbsup:


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

now you just need to put up some pics haha


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

can't wait to see what you do with my HC!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well its finished but the water got cloudy because i had to add a little extra sub. so whenever it clears maybe in 30min i will post some pics


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

HURRY!!! we crave update!!!!!!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> Still trying to decide if i want the CPD's or maybe some of the Sulawesi Shrimp if i can get the money(selling some shrimp soon and getting $30roud: )) idk what do you think?


any thoughts?

lol give it like 10-15 min and i will update


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hear CPD's dont do well in small tanks, why not try a small school of Ember Tetras? If you want shrimp with the embers, I think it would be ok, seeing how they are soooo small.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw some at petsmart for like 26 cents i think for the embers... idk wat i want do i think i should hear what other people have to say also tommorow.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

never buy from petsmart, please!!!!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i just buy there equip and food. But i go to fish etc. for fish. Anyway it kind of scared me when i went there and saw some ottos eating a dead fish.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i would love to see shrimp in this tank i've never really had srimp but i really think they would look awesome climbing up the side


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ew, underfed obviously.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry i was only to be able to get 1 pic but my camera died right after.

but here it is


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great!!! I have an idea, ENDLER's!!!!!!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i think shrimp would love the HC when it grows out


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> i would love to see shrimp in this tank i've never really had srimp but i really think they would look awesome climbing up the side


if i do go with the shrimps i would like to try the sulawesi shrimp which i would be getting here
http://www.planetinverts.com/store/...ath=71&zenid=62615d1d2db590bb58e95883d0e9c805

only problem is i like the first 7 on the list so any recommendations on those first 7 would be cool.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> looks great!!! I have an idea, ENDLER's!!!!!!


i dont really like endlers anyway the turtles might get hungy looking at them because the tanks r right next to eachother lol. They used to have endlers in there tank but they mysteriously disapeared:icon_wink


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i love them all but i do know these shrimp are very hard to keep have you kept shrimp before? if not might try cherry's for the first time then step up to better ones after you get them down


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hmmmmmm, how about boraras merah?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> i love them all but i do know these shrimp are very hard to keep have you kept shrimp before? if not might try cherry's for the first time then step up to better ones after you get them down


i got cherrys and they r everywhere in my other tank. I have had them for 2-4 months dont know and i have a colony already


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a pic in my jounal which is in my sig


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i am going to bed so ttyl guys


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

just do you research but i like the red gold flake shrimp but man do they cost alot


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump any other opinions?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> ew, underfed obviously.


not neccissarily, most algae eaters will eat dead fish when they see them for protien.


and i reccomend any boraras sp.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*well im going with shrimp...*

well i think i am just going to go with shrimp since i have more experience with them then fish. I have been narrowing my choices so now i either want the 1,2,5,or 6 shrimp listed on the link.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

added poll so people who dont like to post replys can say something


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

way off topic but i ran a 5K today and i passed my drivers ed. course :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha, i mowed the lawn today and passed my drivers ed course today also!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, i mowed the lawn today and passed my drivers ed course today also!


lol congrats i got an 87%


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well it looks like im going to be purchasing some cardinal shrimp hopefully by the end of this week


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i hope they breed for you. that could earn you a few bucks, just be sure to trade some, to keep from inbreeding too much.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

a few extra bucks idk about that but i will make sure to trade with people but it may be awhile until they get popular. Also Mods you can delete the poll i just needed it to see what shrimp everyone liked


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

we want more pics haha


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

fine heres ur pic only difference is no more red root floater, and the rotola grew a little


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also if you like the thread or tank there is a little rate thread thing up at the top... wink wink


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump no comments?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you should make the mountain peak a little higher, it seems to be a little flat.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

too late to say that lol oh well i knew maybe i should of did that.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol got an idea maybe call it the rocky hill? lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an idea, why not add a sharp rock at the top to complete the slope?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

got no rocks and i dont want to go back up the mountains in this heat


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

The first shot of the hardscape looked great. Now...not so much. I think to get the mountain to be really 'mountainous', you needed to do the hardscape first, just making a self-supporting rock pile (with more rocks, obviously), and then fill in the substrate in the nooks and crannies in the rocks and around the front and back - your slope front-to-back could have been a lot more 'aggressive' that way too. Then the pile wouldn't have 'sagged' like an old woman's rack as it did by simply placing the rocks on top of the substrate.



resowner92 said:


> too late to say that lol oh well i knew maybe i should of did that.


Why is it too late? Let things grow for a few more weeks so everything is recovered from shipping, then pull it all and regroup to fulfill the vision. Anything less is compromise...or laziness:


resowner92 said:


> got no rocks and i dont want to go back up the mountains in this heat


Also, ooks like the rotala could use a trim to avoid growing all sideways and the tops replanted to thicken the stand. 

Is it just me, or are the growth-tips yellow? Stay on top of that iron dosing, boiiiiiiii!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

they may be a little yellowish, but i think that might just be due to new growth (lots of plants' leaves look slightly different when they are new).


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

macclellan said:


> The first shot of the hardscape looked great. Now...not so much. I think to get the mountain to be really 'mountainous', you needed to do the hardscape first, just making a self-supporting rock pile (with more rocks, obviously), and then fill in the substrate in the nooks and crannies in the rocks and around the front and back - your slope front-to-back could have been a lot more 'aggressive' that way too. Then the pile wouldn't have 'sagged' like an old woman's rack as it did by simply placing the rocks on top of the substrate.
> 
> 
> Why is it too late? Let things grow for a few more weeks so everything is recovered from shipping, then pull it all and regroup to fulfill the vision. Anything less is compromise...or laziness:


the reason why i said it was too late was because of the hc once i move the dirt there goes all the little plantlets floating up to the top. Also i am thinking of ordering the shrimp maybe sunday.



> Also, looks like the rotala could use a trim to avoid growing all sideways and the tops replanted to thicken the stand.
> 
> Is it just me, or are the growth-tips yellow? Stay on top of that iron dosing, boiiiiiiii!


i will trim it tommorow because that is my tank maintence day and i think the yellowness is just from the camera because it look green when i look at the tank. Cant wait till i get that new camera im still trying to decide on the D40X or the D60 but it will probably be the D40X


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well since i dont want to be called lazy(not trying to be mean if it sounds like it) i will give it a try. keep ur fingers crossed


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well ok i got some questions

1st Does this look like a mountain?

















2nd Since i lost most of my hc from moving the sub around do you think the stuff that got burried will still pop up?

3rd Should i go emersed so then i dont ruin the mountain again or should i fill it back up and hope for the best 

4th if i go emersed how do the plants make the transfer to submersed to emersed?

5th are my able to make the shift because i know some cant


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well just looked up my 5th question and the only plant that cant is the blyxa


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fill it up and we will tel u wat we think, kind of hard to tell now


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i would rather take the water out so then it wont be cloudy and i dont have to wait


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

No offense but from those pictures it just looks like a mound of substrate with a rock on top. I'm sure it would look better filled up with water and planted, tho.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

actually its more than that but you cant see it too well because the rocks are the same color as the sub when wet


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i will fill it up im really impacient to see this tank lol


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh OK, yeah I was going to say throw some more rocks in on the sides and it would look more like a mountain. Still yet, if you have some more than the 4 there throw them in and just plant plants in the crevasses and I think it would look more like a mountain.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

chizamp said:


> Oh OK, yeah I was going to say throw some more rocks in on the sides and it would look more like a mountain. Still yet, if you have some more than the 4 there throw them in and just plant plants in the crevasses and I think it would look more like a mountain.


i would get more rocks but its really hot.
But here is the tank filled up. Still a little cloudy though


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well guys idk i been thinking about this tank now way too much. Im thinking it will never look like a mountain unless i do get more rocks. Once i get the shrimp and they start walking around everywhere the mountain will go flat. Also those giant MTS that r still in there are going to do the same. So im thinking its not going to work and maybe i should start thinking of a new scape. idk what to do. Any ideas guys should i keep going with it? This stuff made some much more sense in my mind then it did in the tank lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well, if u are patient, I would recommend buying some redmoor driftwood, very expensive, but it has a nice red hue to it, and is very branchy. U could make it have a branch coming out of the back, so it looks like it is coming towards you. then you can cover it in moss, which is a good hang out spot for shrimp, then add Marimo Balls, which shrimps LOVE.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

where do u get the wood?

ill have a carpet of E. tennellus 'micro' from macclellan around it.


Also is there any chance that HC will come back from the dead like the MTS?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Take the following in good spirit please, it is constructive criticism. 



resowner92 said:


> Im thinking it will never look like a mountain unless i do get more rocks.


Agreed.



resowner92 said:


> So im thinking its not going to work and maybe i should start thinking of a new scape.


Why a new scape? Is it really that hard to find small rocks? The ones that are under the substrate giving support to these four don't even need to be the same type since they won't be seen.



resowner92 said:


> This stuff made some much more sense in my mind then it did in the tank lol


Good plans don't achieve goals without good execution and persistence in the face of adversity. Why give up in the scape instead of doing what's necessary to achieve the vision? 



fishman9809 said:


> well, if u are patient, I would recommend buying some redmoor driftwood, very expensive, but it has a nice red hue to it, and is very branchy. U could make it have a branch coming out of the back, so it looks like it is coming towards you. then you can cover it in moss, which is a good hang out spot for shrimp, then add Marimo Balls, which shrimps LOVE.


This doesn't sound like a bad scape, but I vote for doing justice to the existing scape first. Not half-arseing it once and then giving up and moving on to another. Then after you get a nice scape, spend the money on the driftwood for another scape further down the road.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, good advice, but wouldnt it be wiser to decide on a scape you like and keep it permently, or at least for a while and then buy the life you need to buy farther down the road?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Why a new scape? Is it really that hard to find small rocks? The ones that are under the substrate giving support to these four don't even need to be the same type since they won't be seen.
> 
> 
> Good plans don't achieve goals without good execution and persistence in the face of adversity. Why give up in the scape instead of doing what's necessary to achieve the vision?
> ...


well heres the problem with me for some reason if it doesnt go right i go crazy and start thinking of all the negatives that could happen. Then i basically give up. maybe i should stop thinking to hard lol. But right now im trying to think of something simple that i cant mess up. Sorry for all of this happening in the first place


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, its fine, if u do change to wood, get 1 piece of root, while it may be hard to find, you will be more satisfied.


----------



## Andreality (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't give up! I think you could still make this work... it's a cool idea. Like Macclellan said, get some rocks built up under the substrate to help hold the shape. Give it a chance!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey didn't I sell you some HC at PTF. Anyway were did you get your cube?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

yep i did get some of ur hc lol

i got it from this place and it cost about $61
http://www.fishtankfactory.com/


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

forgot to mention fishman and i have been making the new hardscape for like 5 hours straight. will have pics up after water clears


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

we were makin it nice, but he does not have enough wood at the moment, he will get some later, hey resowner, can I post pics of the hardscape I recommended last?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sure, it doesnt look like the water will clear up any time soon


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

his possible hardscape, but he needs the fresh manzanita wood from bird perches, lol.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

resowner92 said:


> forgot to mention fishman and i have been making the new hardscape for like 5 hours straight. will have pics up after water clears


LOL U 2 r nuts! I look forward to seeing the end result though


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea, over AIM, it was crazy, we started like at 10 and went til 3:30!!!!! I got frustrated and wanted to fly over to his town and do it for him, lol


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, so are the bird perches that look like the ones that he has in his tank that are in pet stores like most valuable pets mazanita wood?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats actually a good idea, the wood used for birds is really branch, not like the stumps some stores try to sell as premium aquarium driftwood.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for the link, but I already ordered a ADA30C. RES go to a crafts store and get the manzanita there it is cheaper and better looking. I believe there is a big store on colorado in Pasadena. PTF has some right above there SW fish.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok ill check it out hopefully today


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well almost got the rest of the driftwood but the lfs closed . never had a chance to go to PTF though


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i was wondering if i should plant the rotola green in the back left corner because its not likeing the container its being held in? also i got some taiwan moss to tie to the manzanita this will that be fine? and should i plant it on the ends?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

the rotala would look nice in the back left corner. The moss should be fine.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i planted the rotola, E. tennellus 'micro', and i put some taiwan moss on one of the branches. Tommorow my dad says he is going to take me to get the rest of the manzanita but im just waiting to hear all the excuses he is going to make up tommorow lol. Then i will finish tying moss to the driftwood and finish up the hard scape. So pics r coming tommorow if the water is clear enough.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok updated pics comming in 1 or 2 hours or whenever water clears


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well here it is wat u think?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

not half bad!!!!!!!!! cant wait til the moss grows in!!!!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

clearer pic


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks great! I would grow the moss on the wood till it covers the ends though. The chopped ends look a little unnatural and abrupt. Can't wait to see this fill out.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

yea i wish they didnt cut the ends off, but thanks


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok update

not too much going on here just a little growth on everything and the moss got poofyer lol. Bu i stil think i need something in the back right corner


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great!!!!!!! I wish my moss grew, I think its dead. 

I cant wait for that moss to cover those dang ends.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well im thinking of taking the moss of the bottom piece of driftwood where the downoi is and moving it up because sooner or later its just going to attack the downoi


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but then you are going to have ends showing.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

no i mean the very bottom piece only not the 2 at the top, you can hardly even see it anyway


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its nice but i think the back corner is empty too. you consider trying some rotala rotundifolia?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Written Update*

sorry for no updated pics im waiting for some tweezers which should be coming any day. But i added 5 S grade crs and i will soon be getting some more. I put anubias nana 'petite' in the the gaps r in the rocks and i also took out the rotala green and added myriophyllum mattogrossense. In the back right corner i have Rotala wallichii now. The E. Tennellus has grown in a bunch and i am noticing algae growing on it. I am going to start dosing dry ferts in there so hopefully that will take care of it. But pics r coming as soon as i plant the rest of the tank:thumbsup:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry it took so long but i was hoping that the myriophyllum mattogrossense would look nicer because it got shadded a little and the tops started to turn whitish.

fts









myrio









crs


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the CRS, what grade are they?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i belive they r all S grade


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no wonder the colors are good then. they are nice shrimp


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks! i have a question though do u think i should have a wider plant in the back? whenever i see this pic i can hardly see any of the stems in the back especially the rotala wallichi which i have about 12 stems in there


----------



## purplecity (Jul 28, 2008)

hey whats the right way to plant those lil plants in your first scape
the ones that look like clover, did u plant each of them individually under ur gravell?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nah, you can just keep more stems.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well i guess its time to tell u guys the news. I took the tank down and its gonna go back up today. I replaced the substrate with aquasoil and i have HC and UG comming today in the mail. And right now im going to the rockyard so i'll update once i come back.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok for updates visit here for now
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g.../70753-hows-my-mountain-range.html#post656644


----------

